# My ratties



## peejeeratties (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a whole website, and seriously about 1000 pics of my past ratties. I've been lazy on top of serious computer problems, so I haven't updated it with my current ratties. 

Here are my ratties of the pasted http://multiparts.no-ip.com/PeeJee/

I have my current girls and boys at my fotki site http://public.fotki.com/peejee/

Peejee, my user name for pretty much everything, she was my first rat, wonderful girl she was. She was a Valentine's present )

Shirley


----------



## ratty_miss (Mar 18, 2006)

cute ratties!


----------



## NightWishShadow (Jul 27, 2006)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

Cute ratties. Houdini looks alot like my Angel.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

your rattys are so sweet!


----------

